# Hello fromPennsylvania!



## JenUrich (May 9, 2003)

Hi! My name is Jen, I live in Harrisburg Pennsylvania with my two kitties, Random & Dylan.

Random is 3 years old, a very affectionate grey striped male. I've had him since he was 6 wks old, when I rescued him from a local veterinary clinic. A woman had brought him, his siblings, and his mother in to euthanize. Apparently their owner had moved away and left them under a trailer, where she found them. I took them all in and found them homes, but kept Random. 

Dylan is a 2 year old somewhat neurotic female. She used to be my irresponsible roommate's cat, but quickly became mine. She's more desperate for affection than I've ever seen in a cat. When you pet her, she gets so excited that she starts drooling. She snores in her sleep, which I've never seen other cats do. She's overall a really odd cat (but aren't they all?) but just the sweetest little thing!

Anyway, I just wanted to introduce us! I'm having a great time reading the threads and becoming educated on so many different things!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

HI Jen we are happy to have you among us!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum! :wink:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## JenUrich (May 9, 2003)

Yay, thanks for such a great greeting!


----------

